# Ray Pel?



## Rodsdiesel62 (Dec 2, 2011)

Ray Pel - sting ray repellent?
Signal barrier instant or unexpected step hazard still possible?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Im sure you instinct about it still being possible is accurate. What I saw is that it would deter a ray from swimming to you.. I don't think they've done any test to see if one would get up and swim away with you walking toward it.


----------



## KurtActual (Feb 9, 2018)

Coincidence or not, no one has been hit by a ray while wearing a RayPel as far as I know. 
I wear mine when I go out. Galveston Bay has too many rays to gamble on my safety.


----------

